# Cute White doggie slippers Ebay



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I just thought these were adorable and my hubby and I love novelty slippers. The have a schnauser pair that is so cute.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Cute!!!


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

OMG they are so cute! They look so realistic. Nelson already attacks my slippers as it is...and they are plain pink...I can't imagine what he'd do to those!!! :HistericalSmiley: 

Is there a link for them?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I read your post and went right to ebay and ordered a pair....lol. They are
adorable! Thanks for posting about them!!! 

Debbie


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Hope this works!

cute doggie slippers link


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh my gosh! I love these - they are right up my alley! I can't wait to see what S&A will think of them! Thanks for posting the link!

Linda


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My dogs love animal slippers. they love to attack them like a stuffed toy if I leave them on the floor. Should be funny what they do to these....once I get them.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I ordered a pair for my mom at the nursing home too. I hope she likes them. I told her about them coming so she wants them. I think they'd make cute gifts. I hope they don't run out...
Here's the link
bishon maltese puppy face slippers link


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My daughter would think I was insane.........She and her husband already poke fun at me for buying dresses for the girls!!! They have two Bostons and an edit has come down, no clothes for the boys!!! They really don't know how to have fun!!! The slippers are cute~~~~


----------

